# Painting inside blank help



## Aces-High (Jul 23, 2018)

So I painted the inside of this blank black, and waited 24hours the glued in tubes with ca.  As you can see, the paint came off as the tube went in which I couldn't see till turned.  Any advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Jul 23, 2018)

when you paint a blank or tube do a trial fit of the tube after painting. if it is too tight you will know before gluing. you may need to use a drill a few thousandths larger or file/sand the hole to get the proper fit and repaint.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 23, 2018)

Can`t tell for sure what happened from the photo . Some times a bit of a burr on a tube end will peel the paint . Paint may not have been uniformly applied , or may have run a bit before drying if it was sprayed in . When I need to be sure with black , I do it twice , takes an extra day though .


----------



## warreng8170 (Jul 23, 2018)

I mix paint into my epoxy.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree with Robert on this. I also think CA dissolves paint. I could be wrong again. You might try two part epoxy instead of CA.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 23, 2018)

I paint the inside of the blank, paint the tube, and mix a matching color in the epoxy. I haven't had a tube show.
I do use a bit or reamer a couple of thousandths larger to make room.
I haven't ever waited longer than an hour for the paint to dry, and haven't had a problem.
YMMV


----------



## More4dan (Jul 23, 2018)

What paint did you use?
I have the best luck using spray paint (Krylon enamel) with a burst from each end.  I then mount it in my lathe chuck and spin at max rpm.  It leaves a thin even coat of paint on the inside.  Let dry for 24 hours.  I de-burr the tubes and plug the end with modeling clay before gluing.  I use Medium CA and a lot of it applying to one end of the hole (opposite end I insert the tube) and then to the tube.  Not had an issue.  

When I've painted with acrylic paint, even if also mixed with 2 part epoxy, I get scrapes that tend to show.  Brushed on enamel paints have also caused similar problems just not as often.  

Spray  enamel paint and letting dry overnight work just about every time.  When it hasn't it has been discovered when I test fit the tube before gluing when the hole was too tight or the paint was too thick.

Danny


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 23, 2018)

warreng8170, what paint do you use? Could you do a short "tutorial" here? Thanks.


----------



## Aces-High (Jul 23, 2018)

I used Tester model paint.  I did a dry fit of the tube and there was still space.  I am wondering if the ca did dissolve the paint...
Thanks everyone for you advice.

Jason


----------



## Aces-High (Jul 23, 2018)

View in Gallery


I couldnt attach this from my phone for some reason...

On the right a whole chunk is missing, on the left you can see the tube kinda like the paint bubbled away.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 23, 2018)

I too will make sure and this comes with doing enough of them, that there will be enough room for glue and paint. May have to step up size of drill bit or just run sandpaper through which I normally do anyway to get rid of drill marks. I also use epoxy and add a drop  of paint to glue. I use testors for drops. I never paint the tubes. A waste of time in my opinion.


----------

